# Farriers Hexham/Northumberland



## teddysheep (1 September 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent farrier in Hexham area who actually takes the time to assess the horse's foot/issues/problems & remedially trim/shoe as necessary?  I had an absolutely fabulous one who did just that but he's moved miles away.  I have one now who leaves massive amounts of toe on despite me standing over him & actually asking for him to take the foot back (& I don't like doing that!) but it's the same thing each time.....3 weeks later the foot is too long & needs trimming & has splayed.  Have to say both pony's feet trimmed by the farrier have the same 'typical trademark' feet.
I just want a farrier who will listen to me when I tell him what issues my pony has & work with me in correcting them so the pony has the correct way of going, but I can't find one!
Thanks


----------



## pinklilly (2 September 2013)

Paul Wright from Bellingham did my remedial shoeing, very good job he did.  Simon Heslop used to do mine and hunt horses and never had a problem but became difficult to get when he was injured and used someone else.  Could you possibly pm me name of farrier who was leaving long toes a I had a similar problem and almost certainly contributed to forelimb PSD.


----------



## Custard Cream (3 September 2013)

Will Telfer, based near Matfen. Worked wonders with all foot issues I've had on numerous horses.


----------



## LC2013 (3 September 2013)

Hi I'm in hexham and use Josh Milburn. He's excellent, turns up on time and eh flexible


----------



## kab1981 (17 January 2014)

Hi Try Simon Taylor Dipwcf hes amazing at what he does and can highly recommend him, find him on facebook or 01669 621339


----------

